# Does this baby look like a maltese?



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Petharbor

It says terrier mix, but the nose and eyes look like maltese to me. Hard to tell.. :crying 2: I hope he finds a great home soon!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like he could be part Malt or even Bichon. I bet he would be a cutie if he was all cleaned up.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Poor sweet little thing. I sure hope he finds a good home soon.

He does look like a malt/bichon mix.

But whatever he is...he is precious....and just breaks your heart.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say he definitely has Maltese, Bichon, or Havanese in him. He's a cutie...I bet he's just ADORABLE all cleaned up!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I HATE the shelter in Miami it's a kill shelter! I will call and check on him tomorrow.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I sure hope that cutie finds a home! :biggrin: QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 14 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650367


> I HATE the shelter in Miami it's a kill shelter! I will call and check on him tomorrow.[/B]


Awww thank you Maggie your such a good person! :hugging:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Whatever he is, Al deserves a good home - hope he finds one soon!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Maggie, please keep us posted on what you find out! Thank you for calling! :you rock: :ThankYou:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

ok he has no hold so I guess I will go trek over there in a bit and check him out. Deb do you know of a rescue in these parts?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That poor little guy looks so sad and pathetic :crying: 


I hope you are able to help him!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I found this rescue shelter in Miami. Maybe they can help??? Petrescue Miami


----------

